# Within Recission period on Worldmark purchase



## DmoTraz (Nov 25, 2018)

Need help, 

Just want to verify everything gets done right I stupidly signed a contract yesterday (TX) so I have 5ish days left to cancel. 

When I signed I opted for the tempting 0 down option, not realizing my 10 year average on travel is about the exact same as the purchase price for my contract...making it useless.

If I send my letter and all my materials to the address will it cancel the Worldmark financing as well as the Vacation Club Credit financed down payment as well?

Any advice on how to word the letter as well?

Last question, will cancelling this contract (to include the Vacation Club Credit) affect my credit score at all? (Cause it's pretty healthy right now...)

Thanks in advance, hopefully someone can respond promptly so I can fix this terrible mistake...


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 25, 2018)

Rescission by its definition means to set the sale back as if it never happened. It will have no effect on your credit. It will cancel the loan.

No fancy or legalese wording required. Just saying that you are cancelling the purchase of contract # XXXXX, dated, XXXXX, and all signers of the contract must sign the letter. Send a COPY of the signature page of the contract. Unless the included instructions say different, send it USPS Certified w/return receipt so you know it's been delivered.

Welcome to TUG

Jim


----------



## DmoTraz (Nov 25, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> send a COPY of the signature page of the contract. Unless the included instructions say different, send it USPS Certified w/return receipt so you know it's been delivered.



Can I just send a copy of the entire contract there's about 10 signature pages....

Also, one if the pages cites a Vegas Location named Wyndham Development Corporation, the Recission page cites 2 separate Florida locations, should I send to all 3 or just one of the FL locations?


----------



## ecwinch (Nov 25, 2018)

What Jim said. Just a simple letter saying you are rescinding the purchase.  Certified mail is 100% foolproof way to rescind, but as a backup you can also email and/or fax a copy of the recession. But do not rely on those methods in lieu of certified mail - which is the correct legal way.

And no need to send the entire contract.. only the part that has the contract number/owner info - usually the first page or signature page.


----------



## ecwinch (Nov 25, 2018)

Follow the recession page. Just one address will do.


----------



## DmoTraz (Nov 25, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> Follow the recession page. Just one address will do.


Should I not take any chances and send them the Kindle and the RCI 2 free weeks as well, I don't want them trying anything sketchy on me...just super worried I have the time I just want to make sure the Recission is bullet proof...


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 25, 2018)

DmoTraz said:


> Can I just send a copy of the entire contract there's about 10 signature pages....
> 
> Also, one if the pages cites a Vegas Location named Wyndham Development Corporation, the Recission page cites 2 separate Florida locations, should I send to all 3 or just one of the FL locations?


You can send whatever you want. The only purpose is to show them ID that everyone who signed the contract signs the letter.

Surely you can determine which of those addresses is the business office. Send the letter there. Don't bother sending it to a resort. 

A sales weasel might call to change your mind. If it was me, I wouldn't answer.


----------



## ecwinch (Nov 25, 2018)

Just put in your recession letter the question - "Please provide shipping instructions to return my Kindle".

THey likely will ignore that, but you legally have covered yourself.

In terms of the RCI certificates, it depends on what they were given to you for. If it was to attend the "owner update" then they are yours to keep and use. If they were given to you as bonus for buying, then you should consider returning them with your recession letter.


----------



## DmoTraz (Nov 25, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> You can send whatever you want. The only purpose is to show them ID that everyone who signed the contract signs the letter.
> 
> Surely you can determine which of those addresses is the business office. Send the letter there. Don't bother sending it to a resort.
> 
> A sales weasel might call to change your mind. If it was me, I wouldn't answer.



I wont answer lmao.

another issue I have is the rescission instructions has 2 florida addresses one is a P.O. Box, the other is an actual address, should I got with the actual address to avoid the got lost B.S.?

The 2 in question are:

Wyndham Resort Development Corporation, 
attention: account servicing operations - rescission department 
P.O. Box 690189, 
Orlando Florida 32869-0189
 Or
6277 Sea Harbor Drive
Orlando Florida 32821

Sorry about all the questions like I said just want to make sure all T's are crossed and I's are dotted...


----------



## DmoTraz (Nov 25, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> Just put in your recession letter the question - "Please provide shipping instructions to return my Kindle".
> 
> THey likely will ignore that, but you legally have covered yourself.
> 
> In terms of the RCI certificates, it depends on what they were given to you for. If it was to attend the "owner update" then they are yours to keep and use. If they were given to you as bonus for buying, then you should consider returning them with your recession letter.



Got it, so they'll get sent back with the rescission letter.

The Kindle...if they don't reply by february, will get sold lmao.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 25, 2018)

DmoTraz said:


> I wont answer lmao.
> 
> another issue I have is the rescission instructions has 2 florida addresses one is a P.O. Box, the other is an actual address, should I got with the actual address to avoid the got lost B.S.?
> 
> ...


Take your pick. I would just use the PO box. It's the same office. You would use the street addy if using a courier.


----------



## ecwinch (Nov 25, 2018)

DmoTraz said:


> I wont answer lmao.
> 
> another issue I have is the rescission instructions has 2 florida addresses one is a P.O. Box, the other is an actual address, should I got with the actual address to avoid the got lost B.S.?
> 
> ...



I would go with the address, but it does not matter. The receipt from the certified letter is what matters - that is your proof it was mailed in time.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 25, 2018)

Once your recession is over with, if you still think you want to own WorldMark, look into the resale market.  You can get resale what they sold you for a fraction of the retail price.  (No Kindle or 2 RCI weeks, but does that really matter?)  I bought a 12K credit WorldMark account last year on eBay for less than $1600 out the door. That was unusual, but bargains are definitely out there.

Stick around Tug and keep reading.  We're a friendly bunch.  And good luck on the recission.

Dave


----------



## DmoTraz (Nov 26, 2018)

Rescission is off, supposed to get there no later than noon tomorrow. Anyone have a number I can call to bug them once I verify they received it and to verify the cancellation?


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 26, 2018)

DmoTraz said:


> Rescission is off, supposed to get there no later than noon tomorrow. Anyone have a number I can call to bug them once I verify they received it and to verify the cancellation?


It doesn't matter when it arrives, as long as it it POSTMARKED within the rescission period. Get thee to thy post office PRONTO!


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 26, 2018)

DmoTraz said:


> Rescission is off, supposed to get there no later than noon tomorrow. Anyone have a number I can call to bug them once I verify they received it and to verify the cancellation?


Oh, and to answer your question. There is no requirement for them to notify you, at give you any verification of the progress of the rescission. But the law is clear. They MUST process a timely presented letter of rescission. It isn't a courtesy to you. We know it can be stressful, but nothing can be gained from talking to them-ala it carries no legal weight. Just watch your credit card account (assuming that's how you paid the deposit). It can take up to 45 days, but usually does not.

Jim


----------



## DmoTraz (Nov 30, 2018)

Just received an e-mail concerning the cancellation of my contract we're good to go, I guess Wyndham is cleaning up their act in notifying.

Appreciate the help all


----------

